# Shoes w/BOA ratchet knob thingee. Mine is stuck! Help!



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

Just got some new Lake winter shoes. It has the BOA thing on it. That's the first time I've used a boa system. It cinched up great, but it won't release now. I almost couldn't get my foot out, being halloween, I almost put the other shoe on and went out! I pulled the knob up to release it, only the wire lace won't release. The other shoe is fine. I really want to use them now, as it's cold here in Chicagoland. Obviously a return is likely in order, but there goes another week or more to get another set.

Is there a trick to get it to release? No tools, or even a manual was included. Any BOA experts out there?

By the way, if anyone here is contemplating winter shoes, and are looking at the SIDI or the Lake, the Lake are so much better built for winter, it's scary. The sidi's are more like regular Dominators with tall ankles. The lake's are actually built to be warm. Night and day between the two.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Try here.

http://www.boatechnology.com/boa.php?section=the_boa_system&page=how_it_works&drill=


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

yeah, I already read that. When I pull the knob out, the tongue does not release, or loosen. Something is stuck somewhere. And since they didn't include the special wrench, I can't take it apart to try to fix it. I was hoping there was some kind of trick to release it. I guess not. 

I guess it's broke, out of the box no less. Makes me wonder if I'd be better off with a "lesser" shoe that has regular velcro.


----------

